# Here's one I hadn't seen....



## Justgeese (Dec 15, 2009)

The pics aren't that great but I had low light and he was on the move from limb to limb...Scarlet Tanager


----------



## SundayBeachBum (Mar 1, 2010)

Nice pics! Were you at High Island? I was there April 20-22 and we pretty much had a Scarlet Tanager fall out! It was unreal.


----------



## Justgeese (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks...No he was in my front yard in Sugar Land...Just passing thru I guess


----------

